# Ouvrir un document applescript



## titigrou (30 Novembre 2014)

Hello!

Je suis en train de faire un petit utilitaire en applescript pour convertir un fichier texte en un autre fichier texte mais avec une syntaxe différente.
Bref, en gros, j'aimerai, pour charger le premier fichier texte, donc l'entrant, faire une interface, soit glisser déposer dans la fenêtre le fichier pour l'avoir en entrant, soit, plus simple, ouvrir une fenêtre pour aller le chercher sur le disque dur.

Mais je ne sais pas comment faire du tout pour afficher la fenêtre pour aller chercher le fichier.

Des idées?

Merciii
Antoine


----------



## pascalformac (30 Novembre 2014)

titigrou a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Je suis en train de faire un petit utilitaire en applescript pour convertir un fichier texte en un autre fichier texte mais avec une syntaxe différente.


c'est à dire?

( note qu'il y a déjà des scripts de ce genre voire des options au menu ( textedit etc)

et un script bien fait ( automator et ou  applescript) peut inclure des options d'ouverture de fenetre finder pour aller chercher un fichier

encore que la maniere simple est souvent de glisser le fichier sur le script
( un peu comme quand on glisse un fichier sur une application pour que celle ci l'ouvre)


----------



## alecail (5 Janvier 2015)

titigrou a dit:


> Hello!
> 
> Je suis en train de faire un petit utilitaire en applescript pour convertir un fichier texte en un autre fichier texte mais avec une syntaxe différente.
> Bref, en gros, j'aimerai, pour charger le premier fichier texte, donc l'entrant, faire une interface, soit glisser déposer dans la fenêtre le fichier pour l'avoir en entrant, soit, plus simple, ouvrir une fenêtre pour aller le chercher sur le disque dur.
> ...



Tu peux passer par Automator.

Tu crée une Application, et ensuite tu ajoutes un bloc AppleScript

Mais il faut que tu apprennes un peu Automator avant.

Ensuite tu enregistres cette Application quelquepart, et désormais, tu peux soit ouvrir tes fichiers avec cette application, ou par exemple, la mettre quelque part ou tu peux faire glisser tes fichiers dessus (Bureau, Dock, une fenetre Finder ouverte sur le dossier qui contient ton app, un raccourci dans le Finder, etc, etc..)


----------

